# Awnings - Electric Vs. Manual



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

I saw a post about limitations on electic awnings, as if they do not provide options for setting or tilting for rain run off. My current TT has a manual awning on a pop up that is labor intensive to put up, requires two people to set up and roll up. Real pain in the arse. The one that is typically on the 250RS seems much easier to operate even if manual. Question: does electric operation limit your ability to tilt for rain run off? or does it really matter?


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

booze123 said:


> I saw a post about limitations on electic awnings, as if they do not provide options for setting or tilting for rain run off. My current TT has a manual awning on a pop up that is labor intensive to put up, requires two people to set up and roll up. Real pain in the arse. The one that is typically on the 250RS seems much easier to operate even if manual. Question: does electric operation limit your ability to tilt for rain run off? or does it really matter?


The electric awning on our 268RL has enough "tilt" to allow most rains to run off. If it's REALLY raining (you've heard the song "Rainy Night on Georgia") we bring it in. We had a manual awning on our pop-up, and frequently didn't even attempt to put it up because it was such a hassle. Now it's just a matter of flipping a switch.

Happy Camping

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

DocDzl said:


> I saw a post about limitations on electic awnings, as if they do not provide options for setting or tilting for rain run off. My current TT has a manual awning on a pop up that is labor intensive to put up, requires two people to set up and roll up. Real pain in the arse. The one that is typically on the 250RS seems much easier to operate even if manual. Question: does electric operation limit your ability to tilt for rain run off? or does it really matter?


The electric awning on our 268RL has enough "tilt" to allow most rains to run off. If it's REALLY raining (you've heard the song "Rainy Night on Georgia") we bring it in. We had a manual awning on our pop-up, and frequently didn't even attempt to put it up because it was such a hassle. Now it's just a matter of flipping a switch.

Happy Camping

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia
[/quote]

Cool! I guess you're right. If wind gets up, say around 2am. Hit the switch! yeah!..............thanks!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

The electric awning on out 250RS can be adjusted for tilt in addition it will 
"automatically" dump. 
And before it comes up it can be manually overridden.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> The electric awning on out 250RS can be adjusted for tilt in addition it will
> "automatically" dump.
> And before it comes up it can be manually overridden.


Thanks.....BTW: you have the same TV I have, but a little newer. Do you have any problems pulling the 250RS?
We live in Colorado near the Rockies and that's were we camp 80% of the time. What's your worst tip story on pulling the 250RS with the F150?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The electric awnings of the past didn't have the ability to be tilted. The new electric awnings, such as the one on the 250RS, can be tilted or let dump automatically. I was leaving my awning straight, thinking the rain could dump if needed. After seeing how much water puddled on the awning, I have started to lower and lock the one end so the rain will dump before accumulating a lot of weight on the fabric. I'm afraid it may stretch over time if too much water sits on it.

Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The manual awnings on the Outbacks are a completely different beast then the manual awnings on your old pop up trailer. As for the auto dump feature on the electric awning, I would not trust it, if it does not have an adjustable arm to set a drain angle then you do not want to leave it out even in a light rain.

My old 28rss manual awning was able to be left out in just about any weather except for high gust conditions. My current trailer electric awning is not adjustable but has been modified to make it more rigid and can now be left out in most weather conditions. Having had both I would prefer the manual awning.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

On my new 295RE the electric awning can be tilted and/or lowered manually. Very easy to do, just pull on the arm and it retracts and pulls a side down, then tighten the big round plastic clamp. If you want to have the angle of the awning changed, just pull down both sides and the awning angle will be steeper.

IMHO the electric awning is second only to an electric tongue jack for convience.


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

KTMRacer said:


> On my new 295RE the electric awning can be tilted and/or lowered manually. Very easy to do, just pull on the arm and it retracts and pulls a side down, then tighten the big round plastic clamp. If you want to have the angle of the awning changed, just pull down both sides and the awning angle will be steeper.
> 
> IMHO the electric awning is second only to an electric tongue jack for convience.


+10 To That!
Two things not to be without on a Trailer.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

but what happenes on the electric awning if the motor dies? How do you retract it in?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

spepi said:


> but what happenes on the electric awning if the motor dies? How do you retract it in?


You have to remove the motor and the spring will then retract the awning.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

We went from the Pop up -two person manual awning, definately a PIA, to the 210RS with the spring loaded manual to the electric in the last 16 months. I liked the one on the 210RS just fine, but the electric is definitly the easiest to use.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I have gone from tent camper to travel trailer as well. Do not compare the manual awning of the tent camper with that found on travel trailers. They are completely different and the manual awnings on travel trailers can EASILY be opened and closed by one person. While the electric units may be even easier, the manual units are too easy for me to justify electrifying...I will spend my money elsewhere...although they are fun to play with at Camping World!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

spepi said:


> but what happenes on the electric awning if the motor dies? How do you retract it in?


manual describes what to do. I haven't tried it, but it looks reasonaby easy to do. remove one screw and attach the included strap to the awning and use it to hold the awning while it rolls up.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

4th of July first trip with new 301BQ. Electric awning was fantastic to have. Weather was iffy and I could get the awning put up with just a push of a button. The other benefits are auto rain dump or you can lean to one side and no long arms going to the base of the camper so no bumping your head while walking around the camper. I am 6'2" and did not come close to hitting the awning with my head. This gives you more space to walk around the campsite.

I will never look back to the manual awning. Go electric if you can.

KB


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks again to all. Very helpfull. I think i knew the answer all along, just need some prodding.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

booze123 said:


> Thanks again to all. Very helpfull. I think i knew the answer all along, just need some prodding.


So what will you want?


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Thanks again to all. Very helpfull. I think i knew the answer all along, just need some prodding.


So what will you want?
[/quote]

The one that works off those magic wires. I see the advantage of having it electrofied!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I was half wishing the new Outback came with a manual awning. I had no complaints about our awning on the last TT. However, now that I've used the electric awning for a while, I wouldn't trade back. Kinda like power windows in a car.

Doug


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

DocDzl said:


> I saw a post about limitations on electic awnings, as if they do not provide options for setting or tilting for rain run off. My current TT has a manual awning on a pop up that is labor intensive to put up, requires two people to set up and roll up. Real pain in the arse. The one that is typically on the 250RS seems much easier to operate even if manual. Question: does electric operation limit your ability to tilt for rain run off? or does it really matter?


The electric awning on our 268RL has enough "tilt" to allow most rains to run off. If it's REALLY raining (you've heard the song "Rainy Night on Georgia") we bring it in. We had a manual awning on our pop-up, and frequently didn't even attempt to put it up because it was such a hassle. Now it's just a matter of flipping a switch.

Happy Camping

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia
[/quote]

We bought the Sydney LE 32 BHDS and it came with the electric awning. I was so happy as I had two back surgeries and the manual ones are too hard for me. It collected rain and it had to be brought in the minute it rained--until we received a tipping arm from the manufacturer. The RV dealer told us it was a "SUN" shade...nice try....we knew better. The tipping arm makes all the difference and highly recommend it. Without the ability to tip it...run the other way.


----------

